# applet mit servlet verbindin



## mariella (22. Mai 2006)

Hallo Ich bin dabei mein erstes Servlet Applet zu schreiben. Aber ich habe den Problem das keiner Kommunikation möglich ist zwischen die beiden. villeicht kann mir jemanden ein Tip geben und den Problem erkennen? 

Applet Seite: 



```
/** 
       * Get a connection to the servlet. 
       */ 
      private URLConnection getServletConnection() 
         throws MalformedURLException, IOException { 

         // Connection zum Servlet öffnen 
         URL urlServlet = new URL(getCodeBase(), "AppletServlet"); 
         URLConnection con = urlServlet.openConnection(); 

         // konfigurieren 
         //con.setRequestMethod("POST"); 
         //con.setDoInput(true); 
         con.setDoOutput(true); 
         con.setUseCaches(false); 
         //con.setRequestProperty( 
            //"Content-Type", 
            //"application/x-java-serialized-object"); 

         // und zurückliefern 
         return con; 
      } 

      /** 
       * Send the inputField data to the servlet and show the result in the outputField. 
       */ 
      private void onSendData(Anfrage query) { 
         try { 
            // get input data for sending 
            Anfrage input = query; 

            // send data to the servlet 
            URLConnection con = getServletConnection(); 
            OutputStream outstream = con.getOutputStream(); 
            jTextField4.setText("Bin hier jetzt in onSendData2" + con ); 
            ObjectOutputStream oos = new ObjectOutputStream(outstream); 
            oos.writeObject(input); 
            oos.flush(); 
            oos.close(); 


            // receive result from servlet 
            InputStream instr = con.getInputStream(); 
            ObjectInputStream inputFromServlet = new ObjectInputStream(instr); 
            AusgabeDB tabelle = (AusgabeDB) inputFromServlet.readObject(); 
            System.out.println("Die Ausgabe sieht wie folgt aus " + tabelle); 
            inputFromServlet.close(); 
            instr.close(); 

            // show result 
            //outputField.setText(result); 

         } catch (Exception ex) { 
            ex.printStackTrace(); 
            System.out.println(ex.toString()); 
         } 
      }
```


jetzt die anderer Seite von Servlet: 

```
/* 
       * (non-Java-doc) 
       * 
       * @see javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet#doPost(HttpServletRequest request, 
       *      HttpServletResponse response) 
       */ 
      protected void doPost(HttpServletRequest request, 
            HttpServletResponse response) throws ServletException, IOException { 
         try { 
            new Test("OK"); 
            response.setContentType("application/x-java-serialized-object"); 

            // read a String-object from applet 
            // instead of a String-object, you can transmit any object, which 
            // is known to the servlet and to the applet 
            InputStream in = request.getInputStream(); 
            ObjectInputStream inputFromApplet = new ObjectInputStream(in); 
            Anfrage dbanfrage = (Anfrage) inputFromApplet.readObject(); 

            // echo it to the applet 
            AusgabeDB result= getDaten(dbanfrage); 
            OutputStream outstr = response.getOutputStream(); 
            ObjectOutputStream oos = new ObjectOutputStream(outstr); 
            oos.writeObject(result); 
            oos.flush(); 
            oos.close(); 

         } catch (Exception e) { 
            e.printStackTrace(); 
         } 
      } 

      public void init() throws ServletException { 
         //dbUrl = getServletConfig().getInitParameter("URL"); 
         //dbUser = getServletConfig().getInitParameter("Login"); 
         //dbPassword = getServletConfig().getInitParameter("pass"); 

      }
```

Ich bin sehr dankbar für jede Hilfe ; )    
	
	
	
	





```

```


----------



## Leroy42 (23. Mai 2006)

mariella hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber ich habe den Problem das keiner Kommunikation möglich ist zwischen die beiden.


Was heißt das?
Gibt es Exceptions?

Mehr Info wäre hilfreich.


----------



## mariella (25. Mai 2006)

Ich hab den Fehler schon gefunden
Danke


----------



## Taste (31. Mai 2006)

Ich habe gerade ein ähnliches Problem. Es ist eigentlich immer ganz nett, wenn man die Problemlösung dann auch postet, denn dieser Thread mit der Aussage "Habs schon gefunden" hilft anderen nicht wirklich weiter.

Gruß
Taste


----------

